

Looking for a new experience, abroad, my company in my bag: where? - nokya

Guys,<p>I currently run a small consultancy firm in Switzerland. Business is doing well, almost routinely. But I am bored. I am now considering the idea of moving abroad but I have no idea where to.<p>Question: do you know any good resource that provides specific information for business owners willing to start abroad? I am looking for some sort of worldwide economic development index ranking, combined with some information on how easy it is move and start a business (VISAs, costs of living, conditions and costs for starting a new company, etc.)<p>Any ideas?
======
amourgh
what kind of experience you have?are you interested to invest in a startup?I
am in Morocco,me and my co-founder(Turkish with Business experience in
Dubai),we are looking for investors for our statup aiming Dubai Market.

~~~
nokya
hi! thanks for replying!

Well, I am sorry but I am not interested into investing. Maybe my question is
badly formulated :(

